# Marshmallow weed???



## tierlakay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone knows if Marshmallow weed is toxic to Rabbits and or Guinea Pigs???

Thanks

(Australia)


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Apr 13, 2009)

never heard of a marshmallow weed,..do you mean mushroom,??..do you have alot of these wild weeds??,..do any of the local wild bunnies eat these??.,i would stick with known plants,.ie house of rabbits-toxic plant list--,etc,.until you find out,.sincerely james waller


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 13, 2009)

Not heard of it, wouldn't feed it, same as James said. Read up on the things they can ingest. I would not have a pet ingesting things that are no no's. Just read up and you'll have a better understanding of some veggies and flowers and all that.


----------



## tierlakay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for your replies.... We have a weed over here called marshmallow....

I can't find it on the list as the list's seem to be American. I can't find an Australia 'feed' list...


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 13, 2009)

im in england and here there is a herb called the marshmallow - my mother grew them but called it a marshmallow plant. try searching - wwwgalensgarden.co.uk

this site has pics of the plant plus plenty of info. tho' definitely would not let your bunnies eat it until you are sure what it is


----------



## pamnock (Apr 13, 2009)

Marshmellow weed (Althaea) is supposed to be one of those "rabbit proof" plants you can put in your garden to keep the rabbits away.

I wouldn't try feeding it to your rabbit, there's probably a reason that it's not one of their favorite foods.

Pam


----------



## tierlakay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks very much, that site was helpful and yes that's the Marshmallow that we have here, it's also a weed and a herb over here....

It say's on that site that it's enjoyed my Chinchillas, but doesn't say anything about Rabbits or Guinea Pigs!!!!......


----------



## tierlakay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks "pamnock", my husband threw some into them today and they ate it very quickly until I told him Marshmallow is poisonous for animals like cattle, so he took it out until we found out if it was bad for Rabbits and Guinea Pigs.... But they got into it and seemed to like it...


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 13, 2009)

i wouldnt trust it with my buns either! something thats high in vitamin c and suitable for chinchillas doesnt fill me with confidence:rollseyes learning that it's a weed in the rest of the world is interesting - mum was proud of her plant despite the fact that it was hell bent on taking over the rest of her garden - all out war with her mint

my local garden centre always has a range of 'rabbit-proof' plants - what none of the staff seem to know is who decided that these plants were bun proof and what could happen if a bun should happen to eat one.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 13, 2009)

*tierlakay wrote: *


> Thanks "pamnock", my husband threw some into them today and they ate it very quickly




So much for Marshmallow being a "rabbit resistant" plant LOL

Pam


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 14, 2009)

Could you post a picture of your plant?
Some of the marshmallows ARE edible, some plants are known as marshmallow but only look like it, or are different mallows.

There is one that is called "cheese mallow", "cheeseweed mallow", or just "cheeseweed" which is much enjoyed by rabbits and people alike 
It's leaves and seeds can be eaten raw or cooked.


----------



## tierlakay (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.iewf.org/weedid/Malva_parviflora.htm

This is the Marshmallow we have


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, cheeseweed. They are very edible. Hazel prefers the young leaves though.


----------

